

Why Posers Are An Inevitable Part Of Silicon Valley (And Lead To Crashes) - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2011/01/silicon-valley-posers-and-inevitable.html

======
narkee
They're not really posers if their behaviour is encouraged by the environment
and culture in the Silicon Valley.

